# It's official! 2004 MCS on order!



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Went to MINI Center in San Antonio with my girlfriend this morning, got to meet up with Faron and he thoroughly went over the features of the MINI with us... and then the best part, he took the MCS out and showed us cornering, braking, DSC, ABS, etc etc... He drove that thing in the back roads of the dealership like we were on the track... I was very impressed... and then I drove an S and then a regular MINI back to back... Decided that we like the S more, so we put money down for a 2004 MCS, we are #2 on their 2004 list! 

Won't get it til maybe late October if we're lucky... Not 100% sure about the color combo yet... She's thinking Pepper White with body color roof, black mirrors, and black stripes, silver wheels... (she also likes chili red with white roof/mirrors/wheels) ... SP, PDC, HK, 'ette or cloth, Auto A/C, Sport/cruise MF steering wheel, ODC, silver dash...

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2 things:

You may want to rethink the auto A/C. If I was doing it again I think I would skip it. It just seems like good old fashioned knobs/dials work better. Plus, the temp settings only go in increments of 2 degrees with the auto  

Also, as for the Sport Package, know that this doesn't affect the suspension at all. It just gives you--well, I don't remember, but you can order the things a la carte if you DON'T want the 17" wheels. I think they look the best, but they are extremely heavy and also make for a rougher ride. I think the 16's might even be 5 pounds lighter PER WHEEL, or close to that.

my .02


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, we are not so sure about the Auto A/C, but I love mine in the 330, and I like how it looks better than the dials... we might still skip it... we got like 3 months to decide!  

as for the SP, I tried to spec them out a la carte and it is only $30 cheaper than the SP, and she does like the 17's more. I think I can probably easily swap them with 16's and get more than $30 for the swap...

--Andrew


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Is Texas too hot for the sunroof? I reallyh like that feature.

I also really like the driving lamps that are available.

Because of our seasons, when we were spec'ing it out, I was looking at PP,PP,CWP, driving lamps. 

I really like the new gold color. Saw it on the street yesterday.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *Is Texas too hot for the sunroof? I reallyh like that feature.
> 
> I also really like the driving lamps that are available.
> 
> ...


With a white roof I thought the sunroof kinda spoiled the effect. Plus it adds weight.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Adds weight (but that's kindda okay for her), but she doesn't like how it spoils the look of white roof, like ATY mentioned...

also, we test drove an S that has a MR and I think it would really suck for Texas... the MR only has a mesh thinggie, not a solid panel... so the sun will go all the way down to the seats and in Texas that's a big no no!

--Andrew


----------

